# AntiVir zeigt schädliches Programm VBS/TR/FormatC.B an?



## Dini (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

an meinem Rechner zeigt der Luke filewalker von AntiVir ein schädliches Programm mit der Bezeichnung VBS/TR/FormatC.B an.

Weiß jemand was dieses Programm macht?

Handelt es sich um einen Dialer, Virus oder sonst etwas?

Ich habe schon in der Datenbank von AntiVir nachgesehen. Da steht nur, dass es ein schädliches Programm ist.

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Mai 2005)

Dem Namen nach löscht er deine Platte.
Aber geh mal direkt zum Support von Antivir und gib dort den Namen ein:
http://www.antivir.de/de/support/verdaechtige_dateien/index.html
die können dir sicher bestens helfen.


----------



## Dini (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo Stieglitz,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Die Festplatte lebt noch. die Datei habe ich gelöscht, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das wirklich erfolgreich war.

Antivir hat diese schädliche Datei zwar erkannt, aber wenn ich bei denen suche, finde ich keinen Eintrag. :cry:


----------



## stieglitz (27 Mai 2005)

Also tut mir leid, unter der Bezeichnung habe ich weder bei google noch bei AV Firmen etwas gefunden.
Bist Du sicher, dass das nicht irgendetwas gefaktes ist?
Der Name ist einfach zu offensichtlich.
VBS Würmer gibt es hunderte.


----------



## Dini (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo Stieglitz,

ich denke, du hast recht. Ist ja noch nichts passiert (aber, das kann ja noch kommen) und bei Format C gehen doch bei jedem die Alarmglocken an, oder?

Es kann gut ein Fake sein. Aber wenn man den nicht ernst nimmt, könnte sich das rächen.

Grüß mir Esslingen


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2005)

in einer  Virenlist taucht der Name auf 
http://mail.or.at/virenliste.txt


> TR/FormatC.B


glaube nicht , dass das was mit Formatieren zu tun hat, scheint mir einfach eine Bezeichnung von AV 
für einen Virus aus der Gruppe der TR Viren zu sein.
http://www.download.interfile.de/Sicherheit/sicherheit.html


> Von allen uns bekannten Viren - Scannern war ANTIVIR 6.0 der einzige, der auf unserem
> Rechner TR-Viren entdeckt und beseitigt hat.


(Die Suche auf der AV-Seite liefert leider kein Ergebnis, egal wie man die Bezeichnung variiert) 

TR steht bei AV wohl für Trojaner, Beispiel: 


> Wird der Trojaner TR/Click.Adpower.n ausgeführt


cp


----------



## Dini (27 Mai 2005)

Hey Captain,

guter Hinweis. :respekt: Wenn das Programm in einer Virenliste auftaucht, handelt es sich also um einen Virus oder kann es auch ein Dialer oder soetwas sein?

TR heißt Trojaner. FormatC deutet auf eine Formatierung der Festplatte hin.

Was bedeutet VBS?


----------



## Dini (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat das etwas mit Dialern zu tun.

Ich stell das in dem Forum mal zur Diskussion und halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Dini (30 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

im Forum für Dialer war herschende Meinung, dass es sich nicht um einen Dialer Handeln kann.

VBS heißt Visual Basic Script.

Vielen Dank noch mal für die Unterstützung.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Mai 2005)

@Dini
Du postest in ein und dem selben Forum in zwei Unterforen. Das ist nicht notwendig, sondern schadet der Übersicht. Die meisten User dieses Forums schauen in aller Unterforen hinein.
Aber das Problem scheint ja nun gelöst zu sein.


----------



## Dini (31 Mai 2005)

Hallo Stieglitz,

so etwas habe ich geahnt. Deshalb habe ich auch in beiden Foren kommuniziert, dass ich in beiden Foren Fragen zu der Datei gestellt habe..

Da Virenforum keiner auf Dialer eingegangen ist, schien es mir eine gute Idee im Dialerforum auch etwas zu fragen. Ich werde demnächst nicht mehr in 2 Foren gleichzeitig zu einem Thema Fragen stellen und gelobe Besserung.

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Anfänger sind drauf angewiesen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 Mai 2005)

*VBS/TR/FormatC.B*

A bissl spät  , aber möglicherweise hilft auch das hier weiter:
*ikarus-software.at*
*symantec.com*
*zonelabs.com*


----------

